# Pedal de Distorsión para bajo (con diagrama y PCB)



## Julio_lanza

En mi búsqueda incansable de un buen pedal para mi bajo me encontré con el clon del Wooly Mammoth de la ZVEX, que no es mas que una distorsión principalmente diseñada para bajos pero que también la usan con guitarras. Pero en fin.... es de un circuito muy sencillo y el sonido es excelente, bueno es cuestion de gustos..... 

aquí les dejo un PDF con toda la info. diagrama mas PCB. 

Con los respectivos agradecimientos a los creadores del PCB y del diagrama... el crédito es de ellos....


----------



## Selkir

Os dejo el link de pisotones http://pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm por si le queréis hacer un true bypass (os lo recomiendo). Si hacéis el true bypass os recomiendo que pongas una par de resistencias pull-down para evitar los tipicos "claks" al conmutar el efecto.
Espero que os sea de vuestro agrado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Julio_lanza

*Otra joya *

Nada mas y nada menos que el TECH21 Bass driver, que todo el mundo me ha dicho que está de 10, no lo he armado por falta de tiempo, pero todos me dicen que para grabar y para directo es genial ... he aqui la información ..... espero que alguien se anime, lo arme y nos de sus opinion.... les dejo también otro, que no es distorsión, es un wah wah....

saludos


----------



## Selkir

Tengo una pregunta, ¿con que potenciometro se maneja el efecto del wah-wah, con el que pone "level"?
Yo solo he podido tener el CryBayby de Dunlop (que es para guitarra) y se que tiene un pote, que manejas con el pie, para poner controlar el efecto y claro, veo que este circuito es muy diferente al de Dunlop, que trabaja con un par de transistores y una inductor, y este es con operaciones.

Y a ver si pronto hago el esquema modificado para poder poner el True-Bypass en el TECH21 Bass driver, pero eso lo haré un poco cuando tenga ganas y a petición popular jajajajajaja


----------



## Julio_lanza

He aquí otra distorsión la cual arme con resultados satisfactorios, aunque hubiese sido mejor si hubiere usado componentes nuevos (ya que use puro reciclaje y no se si habia uno malo ) pero en fín sonaba bién para ser sencillo. lastima que no grabe nada para que lo escucharan....


----------



## Selkir

Se ve muy bien ese esquema, creo que va a ser lo próximo que haga, que me interesa bastante jeje

Con lo que se ha comentado de hacer el grupo de bajistas no se exactamente a que os referís, pero me imagino que será un hilo dedicado a los bajistas, donde puedan encontrar de manera fácil efectos, pre-amplificadores, etc. Si eso un día de estos me pondré a buscar esquemas y los pondré todos en el mismo hilo, que ahora con la calor me entra  la vagancia XD


----------



## Helminto G.

va mi colavoracion, no soy musico ni de bajo, ni de nada, (me toco los... pero no cuenta),  pero un amigo me pidio un overdrive y me latio el od-1 de boss y todos los datos que junte los meti en un pdf, solo tiene un detalle con un transistor del led, pero no creo que sea gran problema


----------



## Selkir

Todos los pedales de guitarra van a funcionar igual conectando un bajo, lo único que el pedal no ha sido diseñado para trabajar con unas frecuencias tan bajas, por lo tanto puede que en los graves no funcione correctamente; lo más seguro es que trabaje bien a partir del traste 12.


----------



## Julio_lanza

Los electroliticos los puedes poner de 16V tranquilamente.

Muchachos aqui les dejo un sample de como suena el "THE GRUNTBOX" que puse hace varios dias, escuchenlo y armenlo es super facil.....


----------



## oziriz

hola... tengo una duda...en el esquema del gruntbox...el 1er capacitor a la entrada...no tiene valor...cuando deberia poner ahi?
se que podria probar con distintos valores y tener distintos resultados...pero por ejemplo para que suene como el demo que puso Julio_lanza???
las notas bajas suenan brutal


----------



## Julio_lanza

Hola Oziris.... bueno te cuento algo interesante, yo probe con varios capacitores (que fue la ultima modificación que le hice) puse un selector y coloque un capacitor de 0.1uf, otro de 0.01uf y por ultimo uno de 0.022... cuando grabe el demo tenia el de 0.1.... pero prueba con los otros para que consigas sonidos interesantes. ademas asi queda como que mas ajustable. jeje suerte.


----------



## oziriz

gracias por responder Julio_lanza...

ya que esta aqui posteado el wooly mammoth, queria hacer una pregunta y espero que no quede fuera de lugar...

he construido este circuito y me funciona bien, con guitarra, incluso con el teclado es interesante (alguien escucho icky thump? ), y con el bajo no digo que no funciona  pero lo que pasa es cuando uso un ampli de bajo, porque con un ampli cualquiera no pasa esto, pero el ampli de bajo provoca un recorte de frecuencias bajas, o sea entre mas baja la nota que toco, pierde mas bajos...no se si me hago entender...
y al recortarse los sub-bajos, pues en cierta forma como que se baja el volumen no?..algo asi...digo que las notas altas me suenan muy fuertes y estridentes y la notas bajas mas despacio y sin los sub-bajos o subharmonicos... digo este sonido bien envolvente retumbante que es la esencia del bajo no?...y lo interesante es que por ejemplo toco una nota baja y la dejo sonando, el sonido empieza atenuado y luego se sube el volumen como deberia ser aunque no del todo...

como puedo solucionar esto??...he probado con 2 amplis distintos y pasa lo mismo...igualmente dos pedales...he notado que la salida del pedal es muy alta...porque con volumenes altos en el pedal el sonido se arruina totalmente pero con volumen mas bajo suena mejor, pero tampoco puedo ponerle muy bajo porque ya queda mas despacio que el sonido limpio, pero con el volumen en un 20-25% todavia suena a la par del bypass...por eso digo que su salida es muy alta...pero de ahi para adelante el sonido no sube sino empieza a recortarse


----------



## artbass

Muy buenas!
Es mi primer post y les quería preguntar si con el esquema y pcb que colgó *Julio_lanza* :  Tech 21 bass driver se puede conseguir un sonido parecido o igual al último de los que se muestra en ese vídeo de prueba:






me encantaría que mi bajo sonara así  Muchas gracias por este foro impresionante

Saludos.


----------



## gnry

gracias Julio armé el wooly mammoth y anda de 10, hasta ahorita lo e probado con mi guitarra y suena muy bien (en lo personal no me gusta este efecto, lo armé por que un amigo bajista me pidió de favor que le armara el efecto) ahora en la semana lo voy a probar con su bajo y su amplificador haber si me pasa lo mismo que al amigo Oziriz


----------



## Julio_lanza

Selkir en realidad grabe fue con el "THE GRUNTBOX", por cierto bien sencillo y facil de armar ese circuito.... y ademas para lo sencillo que es suena bien... 

al amigo Artbass te comento que un amigo armo el Wolly mammoth con excelentes resultados... te puedo decir que el sonido es identico al original pero, esto siempre hay que tenerlo en cuenta, si te gusta ese efecto te va a gustar pero si no te gusta lo mas seguro es que no te vayas a sentir satisfecho con el resultado. a mi perticularmente me gusta el sonido fuzz de bajo... saludos

hace poco adquirí un multiefecto de bajo el digitech BP50, con la intención de usar las distorsiones y el wah wah. pero el problema era el pedal de expresion... pues fabrique uno a partir de laminas de acero y el resultado fue genial. pero no use el clasico potenciometro use una foto resistencia y un LED... y creo que el resultado fue genial... en lo que pueda les comparto las imgenes....


----------



## Selkir

jeje Julio_Lanza, disculpa, no leí bien y pensé que habías hecho el Wolly Mammoth jeje

Ahora mismo yo estoy haciendo un pedal de distorsión a partir del Bass Booster, en plan sencillo, sin complicarme la vida, más que nada para ir trasteando y empezar a hacer mis propios diseños jeje
Lo más seguro que el próximo efecto que haga sea el "The Gruntbox"

Por cierto Julio_Lanza, ¿podrías poner los esquemas y/o fotos del pedal de expresión echo con láminas de acero y del otro, el echo con foto-resistencia y LED? La verdad que suena interesante.


----------



## Julio_lanza

Selkir he aqui las fotos de mi pedal de expresión casero hecho con la foto resistencia y el diodo LED.... en la tapa superior coloque un LED anaranjado (por nada en especial, solo era el que tenia a mano) pero estoy por probar con uno rojo como en los WAH MORLEY's, y en la parte inferior el LDR encapsulado en unas tapas plásticas que lo mantienen constantemente a oscuras.... realmente el funcionamiento es muy sencillo....


----------



## Selkir

Muy buen trabajo Julio_Lanza. Me acabas de dar algunas ideas para hacer pedales que utilicen este tipo de "caja", Eso si, creo que debería usar una plancha un poco gruesa, ya que la caja base que suelo utilizar para mis circuitos es de metal inyectado y no voy a dar menos calidad en la parte móvil jeje

Por cierto, ¿como conectas la LDR entre la entrada y la salida, en serie o como? y ¿de que valor es la LDR?


----------



## Julio_lanza

Amigo Selkir.... primero, para que no sufras un infierno (jejejeej) haciendolo con laminas como yo... te sugiero que veas este video 



 de verdad el trabajo quedo excelente y ademas con materiales facil de conseguir y el armado es sencillo, claro yo lo usaria con el LDR y el LED y no con el potenciometro como el lo hizo. 

Ahora respondiendo a tus preguntas, el pedal solo tiene una salida que es la que va conectada al CONTROL IN del multiefecto a diferencia del pedal de volumen que si tiene ambas. y en la imagen te muestro como conecto el LDR al Jack. creo que el LDR es de 500k.....


----------



## artbass

Muy buenas! He terminado de montar el Sansamp y la verdad es que es la leche... tiene una distorsión muy buena. Lo he probado también con guitarra y hasta me atrevería a decir que suena incluso mejor que con el bajo! Lo único que le veo es que me hace un poco de ruido de fondo proporcional al pote del volumen. alguien sabe por qué puede ser? He pensado que podría ser por el transistor ya que usé un BC549 (aunque este también es de baja ganancia) pero no estoy seguro.
Ahora voy a por el Woolly 
Muchas gracias por este post. para los bajistas nos viene de lujo!


----------



## Julio_lanza

artbass dijo:


> Muy buenas! He terminado de montar el Sansamp y la verdad es que es la leche... tiene una distorsión muy buena. Lo he probado también con guitarra y hasta me atrevería a decir que suena incluso mejor que con el bajo! Lo único que le veo es que me hace un poco de ruido de fondo proporcional al pote del volumen. alguien sabe por qué puede ser? He pensado que podría ser por el transistor ya que usé un BC549 (aunque este también es de baja ganancia) pero no estoy seguro.
> Ahora voy a por el Woolly
> Muchas gracias por este post. para los bajistas nos viene de lujo!




Oye me alegra que te hayas animado a hacer el sansamp... creo que ese sera mi proximo proyecto... pues esperamos las fotos de ese SansAmp....

Para los interesados en hacer un pedal de expresion para cualquiera de sus efectos para bajo aqui les dejo esta info que encontre... de verdad que facilita la fabricacion de un pedal de expresion....  Claro yo lo modificaria un poco para que se parezca a un pedal de expresion como tal y que tu viera donde apoyar el pie mientras se mueve.... pero eso lo dejo a la imaginación de ustedes... 

http://diyguitarfreak.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/diy-proximity-wah/


----------



## hernandivi

artbass dijo:


> Muy buenas! He terminado de montar el Sansamp y la verdad es que es la leche... tiene una distorsión muy buena. Lo he probado también con guitarra y hasta me atrevería a decir que suena incluso mejor que con el bajo! Lo único que le veo es que me hace un poco de ruido de fondo proporcional al pote del volumen. alguien sabe por qué puede ser? He pensado que podría ser por el transistor ya que usé un BC549 (aunque este también es de baja ganancia) pero no estoy seguro.
> Ahora voy a por el Woolly
> Muchas gracias por este post. para los bajistas nos viene de lujo!



Que tipo de switch usaste para el bypass? Los capacitores son de 16V no ? Gracias


----------



## artbass

para el bypass usé un DPDT *PORQUE* el 3PDT se me iba del presupuesto (me costaba unas 10 veces mas que el DPDT) yo total, escribiendo de alguna manera  "on/off" se puede prescindir del LED. *POR* cierto lo que más me costó encontrar fueron los dobles conmutadores por desplazamiento de 3 posiciones (los habia rotativos... pero igualmente costaban unas 10 veces mas..).
Bueno, en cuanto puedo subo alguna foto para q lo veais. 
*POR* cierto *TAMBIÉN* he montado el woolly tengo *QUE* decir *QUE* es la leche. un circuito muy sencillo y un resultado excelente!
ah se me olvidaba: los condensadores los puse la mayoría de 16v, *AUNQUE* según tengo entendido cuanto mayor sea el voltaje que soportan mejor hacen el filtrado. pero vamos que con los de 16v suena muy bien.
 gracias *POR* los esquemas!


----------



## PHTHONOZ

julio_lanza  hola tendras fotos de como ir armando el woolly mammoth es que me quiero hacer un un tio me ayudara el sabe de electronica pero he estado leyendo de que hay algunos wooly mammoth que no tienen el led indicador el de tu diagrama si lo trae  o como se lo puedo poner y tambien si sabes algo de que segun no suenan bien con bajos activos ya que vi un video que segun esta modificado para que  se escuche bien con bajos activos  espero me puedas ayudar de ante mano gracias


----------



## chiappy

hola julio, armé el woolly y suena muy bien, pero tengo un problema con el sustain, cuando toco la nota como que despues de un tiempito se pierde como si se hubiera acabado al bateria (creo q*UE* es algo de algun capacitor) y no mantiene la nota, como si se apagara
sabes a que se podria relacionar esto? muchas gracias


----------



## Julio_lanza

chiappy dijo:


> hola julio, armé el woolly y suena muy bien, pero tengo un problema con el sustain, cuando toco la nota como que despues de un tiempito se pierde como si se hubiera acabado al bateria (creo q es algo de algun capacitor) y no mantiene la nota, como si se apagara
> sabes a que se podria relacionar esto? muchas gracias



A mi me paso lo mismo con un Fuzz..... pero el fuzz era con A.O, en cambio este es con transistores y ahí no me manejo muy bien, pero se de lo que me estas hablando, si no me equivoco se puede probar cambiando los valores de R1 y R2, a ver que cambio tiene...


----------



## chiappy

aaah puede ser, ya que en vez de 51K usé 47K porque no tenian en el local, y creo q*UE* no importa pero tambien use dos de 10K en serie para la de 20K
ahora voy a probar y cuento los resultados, te agradezco mucho


----------



## chiappy

hola julio estuve probando y no pude, sumando o restando las resistencias o no se escuchaba, o se escuchaba con menos sustain todavia... igual voy a seguir probando
te hago una pregunta, hay alguna forma o manual o curso para estudia bien qué pasa adentro del circuito? con la onda de sonido y todo? o es muy complicado? por hay hay que meterse en la ingenieria en sonido...
muchas gracias


----------



## Julio_lanza

chiappy dijo:


> hola julio estuve probando y no pude, sumando o restando las resistencias o no se escuchaba, o se escuchaba con menos sustain todavia... igual voy a seguir probando
> te hago una pregunta, hay alguna forma o manual o curso para estudia bien qué pasa adentro del circuito? con la onda de sonido y todo? o es muy complicado? por hay hay que meterse en la ingenieria en sonido...
> muchas gracias



Bueno con la Ing de sonido no creo, ya seria con la electrónica en si, lo que puedes hacer es conseguir un software que simule los circuitos electrónicos como LiveWire, que te permite dibujar el circuito y colocarle distintos instrumentos de medicion y asi uno puede simular el circuito antes de armarlo....


----------



## chiappy

Buenisimo, lei tu MP pero no puedo contestarlo, no tengo suficientes mensajes, pero tampoco voy a abusar para conseguirlos, te queria compartir esta pagina, no se si la conoces, hay muchas cosas, circuitos, manuales, lvwr, de todo, puedes poner en el buscador y seguro te aparece algo: www.taringa.net
un abrazo grande =D


----------



## Terroristar

Julio_lanza mi pregunta es, como puedo ponerle un jack al wooly mammoth ya que solo tiene un solo cable de entrada y uno de salida


----------



## Selkir

Terroristar dijo:


> Julio_lanza mi pregunta es, como puedo ponerle un jack al wooly mammoth ya que solo tiene un solo cable de entrada y uno de salida



¿Ponerle otro jack para que? La entrada y la salida se hacen cada una con su respectivo jack.


----------



## Julio_lanza

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Ponerle otro jack para que? La entrada y la salida se hacen cada una con su respectivo jack.



el se referia a que como solo tiene un contacto para jack de entrada y salida imagino que eso lo confundio... 

Terroristar el positivo del jack (cual sea que compres), va conectado en los puntos de entrada y salida, y el ground de cada uno al 0V de la fuente de alimentacion, o masa comun del circuito... saludos

edito: imagino que seria añgo asi como el dibujo....


----------



## Terroristar

Julio_lanza oye, ya arme el circuito y ninguna pista tiene problema, ni los componentes, pero igual no funciona hace mucho ruido y logrando acomodarlo suena normal el bajo, ¿la forma en la que va es cableado de los potenciometros es visto desde abajo del potenciometro? o desde arriba?


----------



## Selkir

Terroristar, ¿usaste cable mallado para los conectores?

Si los potenciometros los cableas al revés van a funcionar al revés, pero no tienen porque meter ruido, a no se que sean extremadamente largos y pudiesen actuar como antenas, cosa que me extraña mucho jeje
Revisa también que todo esté bien conectado y soldado.


----------



## Julio_lanza

Terroristar dijo:
			
		

> Podrias responder a la duda que mencione sobre el cableado o el error que pueda contener el mismo?



Selkir tiene razon en su respuesta.... si los conectas al reves te funcionan al revez pero no meten ruido. con calma revisa todo, ya que el circuito no es muy complicado detectar la falla debe ser facil.... revisa como dicen en el foro desde la salida hasta la entrada... saludos...


----------



## Terroristar

Revise el circuito nuevamente cambie el cableado por uno nuevo y sigue sin escucharse nada <.<

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/dsc00599b.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/dsc00600o.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00602eq.jpg


----------



## tuxoo0

hola buenas me pregunto si para el wooly influye que las resistencias de 4.99K y 20K sean reemplazadas por 4.7K y 22K respectivamente porfavor me podrian responder


----------



## Julio_lanza

tuxoo0 dijo:


> hola buenas me pregunto si para el wooly influye que las resistencias de 4.99K y 20K sean reemplazadas por 4.7K y 22K respectivamente porfavor me podrian responder



no creo que afecte mucho, no he probado ,pero los varoles son muy cercanos a los requeridos..... deberia funcionar.. saludos.


----------



## tuxoo0

hola me pregunto si los jack a utilizar deben ser mono o stereo ? perdon la pregunta pero no entiendo mucho de esto XD gracias
ademas me gustaria saber si tienes algun programa para simular los circuitos antes de probarlos ya que he probado varios i es tiempo perdido porfavor  saludos.


----------



## Selkir

tuxoo0 dijo:


> hola me pregunto si los jack a utilizar deben ser mono o stereo ? perdon la pregunta pero no entiendo mucho de esto XD gracias



Lo normal es usar un conector mono para el out y uno estéreo para el in. El conector mono no tiene complicación al conectarlo, pero el estéreo lo debes conectar de la siguiente manera: el vástago se conecta a la masa del circuito, el anillo lo conectas a la masa (o negativo) de la pila y la punta, como siempre, es el de señal; esto se hace para que cuando saques el cable el pedal se desconecte automáticamente y que no consuma cuando lo tengas guardado.



tuxoo0 dijo:


> ademas me gustaria saber si tienes algun programa para simular los circuitos antes de probarlos ya que he probado varios i es tiempo perdido porfavor  saludos.



Si buscas un poco por el foro podrás encontrar información sobre programas de simulación.


----------



## Julio_lanza

tuxoo0 dijo:


> hola me pregunto si los jack a utilizar deben ser mono o stereo ? perdon la pregunta pero no entiendo mucho de esto XD gracias
> ademas me gustaria saber si tienes algun programa para simular los circuitos antes de probarlos ya que he probado varios i es tiempo perdido porfavor  saludos.



La salida es mono.... pero puedes usar un jack estereo o mono, al estereo debes unirle dos de las patitas si vas a utilizar un ampli o etapa de potencia estereo para que te suene en ambos canales.... 

el programa que yo uso para simular antes de armar es el liveWire.... hay otro incluso mejores.. pero me resuelvo con ese.. saludos.


----------



## tedydavis

Julio: tengo la misma duda que "PHTHONOZ" hace muchisimo que no armo ningun circuito y se me ocurrio hacer un pedal para mi bajo, el tema es q es un bajo activo / pasivo... quiero saber si hay alguna forma para q me tire bien los graves, no se, cambiando algun componente o algo :s ya estoy comprando todo para armar el MAMOOTH, puedo conseguir todo lo necesario, pero antes queria saber eso (ya que en teoria el pedal es para guitarra) y ya que estas si podes decime dnd puedo colocar el led de on-off

please... contestame... igual doy mi aporte... para aquellos como yo que no puedan armar la placa (en mi caso porque no tengo los materiales y me es dificil conseguirlos) les paso la siguiente imagen para q lo vean en una placa armada:


----------



## Julio_lanza

hola @tedydavis en realidad no lo he probado con bajo activo, lo que se me ocurre es que como el bajo activo tiene una señal de salida mas fuerte que el pasivo colocarle un divisor resistivo en la entrada con un swicht (como los que traen los amplis en la entrada de LOW GAIN y HIGH GAIN) y lo del LED indicador seria con un DPDT o con el millenium bypass buscalo en el foro... saludos.


----------



## tedydavis

OK, como ya te comente hace mucho q no armo nada, digamos unos... 5 o 6 años lo del led lo entiendo, se me habia ocurrido algo asi, pero mejor preguntar q lamentar 

ahora... como seria lo del divisor resistivo? el DPDT lo consigo, junto con el resto de los elementos, pero si me das mas info sobre eso seria de gran ayuda (que componentes necesito, como seria el armado del divisor junto al switch, y donde colocarlo tambien) prometo q lo armo a fin de mes y lo posteo 

PD: lo voy a armar con el led, el DPDT, y la salida stereo, ya tengo un diagrama echo de como quedaria, pero si me respondes lo anterior seria de gran ayuda... eso si, en ese caso dejaria de ser el Mamooth ZVEX y seria algo mas interesante... podriamos ponerle nuestros nombres  jajajajaja

PD2: otra cosa que pense es... tengo un par de fuentes AT y ATX en casa de varias compus viejas (soy tecnico) sabrias alguna forma de sacar 9v constantes? de esa manera podria alimentar varios pedales sin mucho esfuerzo, y ya podria entrar a armar algo bueno


----------



## tedydavis

Julio, recien ayer di de alta el usuario, por lo que todavia no me deja enviar MP, en fin, te queria comentar que vi lo de la fuente de PC y ya lo tengo resuelto, lo que no me quedo claro es lo del divisor resistivo para q lo tome bien mi bajo activo (sobre todo porque toco Nü Metal, necesito la distorsion y q suene bien los bajos)


----------



## Selkir

tedydavis dijo:


> PD2: otra cosa que pense es... tengo un par de fuentes AT y ATX en casa de varias compus viejas (soy tecnico) sabrias alguna forma de sacar 9v constantes? de esa manera podria alimentar varios pedales sin mucho esfuerzo, y ya podria entrar a armar algo bueno



En la salida de de 12V pon un 7809 (estos tiran hasta 1A sino recuerdo mal), si necesitas más corriente pon otro 7809 a la salida de 12V. Pon también un condensador de unos 100nF y otro de unos 100µF entre la salida del regulador y masa.
Esto es lo más simple que se me ocurre. Si necesitas algún dibujo dilo.


----------



## yooyo

julio_lanza no se si ya has armado el tech 21 bass drive y si es así quisiera que me ayudaras
a armarlo





Julio_lanza dijo:


> *Otra joya *
> 
> Nada mas y nada menos que el TECH21 Bass driver, que todo el mundo me ha dicho que esta de 10, no lo he armado por falta de tiempo, pero todos me dicen que para grabar y para directo es genial ... he aqui la info..... espero que alguien se anime, lo arme y nos de sus opinion....
> 
> saludos




julio_lanza no se si ya has armado el tech 21 bass drive y si es así quisiera que me ayudaras
a armarlo


----------



## Julio_lanza

Hola yooyo, no compañero no he armado el bass driver, de verdad que no he tenido tiempo, pero animate y armalo que cualquier duda estamos aqui para ayudar, lo que si se es que la gente que los ha armado le funciona de 10, saludos.


----------



## javier xino

yo *arme el bass driver di*  y la verdad es que es una joya ..da un sonido bien definido  con un buen realce en frecuencias bajas  ..muy versatil ....con un tono valvular  en algunas equualizaciones ....definitivamente  lo recomiendo ..armenlo que anda de 10 


nota:  el video que esta unos pos mas atras no corresponde al *sansamp bass driver di *posteado  en este hilo ..corresponde a uno de sus hermanos ..el *sansamp  para driver di*



les debo  la prueva de sonido  ...habia grabado una pero la camara quedo muy cerca y saturaba  con los  bajos


----------



## feruci

Hola, me pueden ayudar con una explicacion por favor? Estoy algo confundido, quiero armar el pedal como lo hizo Julio_lanza con el LED y la fotoresistencia pero... no se como meter la fotoresistencia en el circuito, se supone que la entrada del circuito es el plug de la guitarra, la salida es el jack que va al amplificador, entonces tengo que sustituir un pot para poner la fotoresistencia??? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema muy completo, esta en frances saludos


----------



## Selkir

Julio_lanza dijo:


> En mi búsqueda incansable de un buen pedal para mi bajo me encontré con el clon del Wooly Mammoth de la ZVEX, que no es mas que una distorsión principalmente diseñada para bajos pero que también la usan con guitarras. Pero en fin.... es de un circuito muy sencillo y el sonido es excelente, bueno es cuestion de gustos.....
> 
> aquí les dejo un PDF con toda la info. diagrama mas PCB.
> 
> Con los respectivos agradecimientos a los creadores del PCB y del diagrama... el crédito es de ellos....



Hola Julio.
Me he dado cuenta que en el esquema pone unos valores y en la lista de componentes pone otros.
Hago la lista para que se vea más claro:

Esquema:                            Lista de componentes:
-R1  2K2                              -R1  20K
-R2  100K                            -R2  51K
-R3  51K                              -R3  100K
-R4  20K                              -R4  2K2
-R5  10K                              -R5  10K
-R6  4K99                            -R6  4K99
-P1  2K lin
-P2  500K lin
-P3  10K lin
-P4  10K lin
-C1  220n                             -C1  100u
-C2  10n                               -C2  220n
-C3  10n                               -C3  10n
-C4  220n                             -C4  10n
-C5  100u                             -C5  100u
-C6  100u                             -C6  220n

Como se ve algunos valores "cambian", por lo que mi pregunta es: ¿Cual de las dos lista es la correcta?
Me imagino que lo correcto será lo que pone en el esquema, pero por si acaso lo pregunto.


----------



## gabitotuamigo

hola que tal.. 
queria hacer una pregunta ¿el bass driver que tal suena?

hola que tal.. 
queria hacer una pregunta ¿el bass driver que tal suena?





Julio_lanza dijo:


> Oye me alegra que te hayas animado a hacer el sansamp... creo que ese sera mi proximo proyecto... pues esperamos las fotos de ese SansAmp....
> 
> Para los interesados en hacer un pedal de expresion para cualquiera de sus efectos para bajo aqui les dejo esta info que encontre... de verdad que facilita la fabricacion de un pedal de expresion....  Claro yo lo modificaria un poco para que se parezca a un pedal de expresion como tal y que tu viera donde apoyar el pie mientras se mueve.... pero eso lo dejo a la imaginación de ustedes...
> 
> http://diyguitarfreak.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/diy-proximity-wah/



Hola que tal Julio Lanza
de casualidad sabes que integrado es usado en ese circuito??


----------



## Marck

donde puedo conseguir el sansamp bass driver di o similar gracias


----------



## violetaum

Selkir dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo Julio_Lanza. Me acabas de dar algunas ideas para hacer pedales que utilicen este tipo de "caja", Eso si, creo que debería usar una plancha un poco gruesa, ya que la caja base que suelo utilizar para mis circuitos es de metal inyectado y no voy a dar menos calidad en la parte móvil jeje
> 
> Por cierto, ¿como conectas la LDR entre la entrada y la salida, en serie o como? y ¿de que valor es la LDR?





o sea .... Hola 

de cada proyecto que inicie tengo una referencia de esta pagina , ya sea para rectificar o complementar  alguna  info, mi novia toca el bajo ... y ... le gusto un "efecto de sonido" llamado  willy mamut, no se con que se come, pero viendo todos los aportes creo que algún engendro saldrá , gracias a todos los que hacéis y hacen esta pagina , la verdad os agradezco de corazón . saludos desde Almagro, Buenos Aires, Argentina. 

                                                                               Violeta  ;


----------



## pablofac91

Julio_lanza dijo:


> En mi búsqueda incansable de un buen pedal para mi bajo me encontré con el clon del Wooly Mammoth de la ZVEX, que no es mas que una distorsión principalmente diseñada para bajos pero que también la usan con guitarras. Pero en fin.... es de un circuito muy sencillo y el sonido es excelente, bueno es cuestion de gustos.....
> 
> aquí les dejo un PDF con toda la info. diagrama mas PCB.
> 
> Con los respectivos agradecimientos a los creadores del PCB y del diagrama... el crédito es de ellos....


hola hace tiempo no armo PCB's, queria saber cual es la vista que aparece en el diagrama? la vista de la parte de componentes o la vista de la parte de las soldaduras? gracias.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

pablofac91 dijo:


> hola hace tiempo no armo PCB's, queria saber cual es la vista que aparece en el diagrama? la vista de la parte de componentes o la vista de la parte de las soldaduras? gracias.


 
Parcero pablofac91, en el archivo PDF esta en primera instancia el PCB que aparece esta en modo de planchar o espejo, y el de abajo es la guia de los componentes

Hace casi 1 año que el Forista del tema principal no entra, por ello contesto su pregunta.


----------



## pablofac91

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Parcero pablofac91, en el archivo PDF esta en primera instancia el PCB que aparece esta en modo de planchar o espejo, y el de abajo es la guia de los componentes
> 
> Hace casi 1 año que el Forista del tema principal no entra, por ello contesto su pregunta.



osea que lo me muestra el "dibujo" es como se debe ver la parte metalica de la placa no? gracias por responder


----------



## violetaum

Julio_lanza dijo:


> no creo que afecte mucho, no he probado ,pero los varoles son muy cercanos a los requeridos..... deberia funcionar.. saludos.




he no , en mi caso no se noto la diferencia, use esos valores y tuto bene !
dice: saludos desde ... Argentina ,Buenos Aires, LacaBA.



                                                        Violeta





tuxoo0 dijo:


> hola me pregunto si los jack a utilizar deben ser mono o stereo ? perdon la pregunta pero no entiendo mucho de esto XD gracias
> ademas me gustaria saber si tienes algun programa para simular los circuitos antes de probarlos ya que he probado varios i es tiempo perdido porfavor  saludos.



MONO MONO !

Saludos AR.Buenos Aires,LAciaviatasola

                                                              Violeta





Terroristar dijo:


> Revise el circuito nuevamente cambie el cableado por uno nuevo y sigue sin escucharse nada <.<
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/dsc00599b.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/dsc00600o.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00602eq.jpg



mmmm....

revisaría 
capacitor electrolito yo le puso los de 100uf 16v kisas la imagen distorsione pero los y parecen 100uf 6,3v

raspar las puntas de los cables antes de soldar

y me parece que conectaste un 3904 al reves

Saludos Argentina , Buenos Aires, CABA

                                                 Violeta


----------



## rockradicto

Disculpen tengo una pregunta, sinceramente soy nuevo en esto de fabricar pedales pero me entro mucho la curiosidad y encontre uno que me gusto mucho su sonido es un Big Muff (variantes standard, Triangle y Russian Green) pero creo que esta fabricado para guitarra. Quisiera saber si solo podría cambiar los valores de los resistores y capacitores para las diferentes frecuencias que hay entre la guitarra y el bajo o si tengo que cambiar algo mas... es este http://www.factoriadoson.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/BigMuff.pdf

el efecto suena asi...




 y esta probado con un bajo

O si para quitarme de problemas me pudieran proporcionar algún proyecto de pedal con distorcion para bajo se los agradeseria mucho, todo lo que quiero es distorcion para mi bajo que se escuche muy bien.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a tu consideracion, saludos


----------



## javier xino

rockradicto  saludos , y probaste el sansampr bas driver di ???   da un bajo tremendo , muy versatil , con ajuste de blend ..asi obtienes distrocion  sin perder bajos ...


----------



## caccaroamama

Hola buenas en el pedal de fuzz The Gruntbox que amplificadores operacionales e de comprar? cualquiera? ayudenme ne*C*esito saber q*UE* modelo usar para asi poder ver el diseño y montar el circuito en una PCB


Ver el archivo adjunto 35432​


----------



## Fogonazo

Parece un *TL074*





caccaroamama dijo:


> Hola buenas en el pedal de fuzz The Gruntbox que amplificadores operacionales e de comprar? cualquiera? ayudenme ne*C*esito saber q*UE* modelo usar para asi poder ver el diseño y montar el circuito en una PCB



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## caccaroamama

Muchas gracias Fogonazo yo también estuve pensando en usar esos Amplificadores.


----------



## PeterGuillen

hola disculpen intente armar el wooly mammoth pero no se a cuanto voltaje son los condensadores me ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

PeterGuillen dijo:


> hola disculpen intente armar el wooly mammoth pero no se a cuanto voltaje son los condensadores me ayuda



De un 10 a 20% mas que la tensión de alimentación


----------



## PeterGuillen

disculpen el Tech21 Bass Driver esta en espejo o lo imprimo en modo espejo??? salu2


----------



## javier xino

PeterGuillen dijo:


> disculpen el Tech21 Bass Driver esta en espejo o lo imprimo en modo espejo??? salu2



estimado te recomiendo que analices muy bien el pcb en conjunto con la disposición de componentes  que se proporciona en el tema, lo que solicitas es parte de tu labor al hacer el pcb  y tu debes decidir a que lado ira el pcb según el método que utilices (serigrafia, plancha , etc...)

por otra parte te recomiendo el pedal funciona a la primera  pero dejame  dar una recomendación y  para todos los que intenten armar este pedal  

a la fecha e fabricado unos 5 bass driver di ,  resulta que el primero sonaba esplendido  y no hacia ruidos al conmutar con el footswitch, pero los dos siguientes  cuando conmutaba sonaba un pop! bastante molesto revise  muy bien el pedal y nada , estaba todo en buen estado , cambie condensadores , hice true bypass y aun así seguía el molesto ruidito  , luego investigando en Internet leí comentarios de que el tl072 hacia este tipo de sonidos al desconectar y luego decían que el tl082 no hacia este molesto ruido al momento de conmutar , y haciendo memoria en el primer pedal puse estos últimos .. así que los cambie y santo remedio !! 

espero lo tengan en mente,  utilicen los tl082 y tl084 si es que los consiguen .

PD: algunas fotos de mi ultimo bass driver di para que se animen  saludos


----------



## clops

hola, amigos
soy muy nuevo en esto, es mas, ni siquiera soy electrónico. soy bajista autodidacta desde hace mas o menos 2 años. toco en una banda y con el correr del tiempo me doy cuenta que sueno muy vacio sin un efecto. hace un año mas o menos, un electronico me hizo el bass driver de tech 21, estoy feliz con ese efecto, suena muy parecido al que postearon aqui mismo del youtube, es maás, me atrevo a decir que suena igualito. 
pero aqui vienen mis preguntas:
1.- me podrian decir como paso mi bajo pasivo a uno activo? paso a paso por favor que me ayudara un tipo que sabe de electronica, tal vez lo haga.
2.- donde consigo el cicuito del Mxr envelope filter (aparte del de pisotones.com) o el snow white de mad professor tambien envelope filter, estos si los hara un electronico. 
de antemano muchas gracias y buena vibra.


----------



## Selkir

Hola amigo y bienvenido al foro.
Te respondo por partes:



clops dijo:


> 1.- me podrian decir como paso mi bajo pasivo a uno activo? paso a paso por favor que me ayudara un tipo que sabe de electronica, tal vez lo haga.



Básicamente hacer un bajo activo es ponerle un pequeño circuito que hace de previo. Se puede hacer uno completamente nuevo o adaptar alguno para lo que ya tengas instalado en tu bajo.
Sabiendo el modelo de bajo se puede intentar buscar el esquema, sino habrá que sacarlo mirando el propio circuito.



clops dijo:


> 2.- donde consigo el cicuito del Mxr envelope filter (aparte del de pisotones.com) o el snow white de mad professor tambien envelope filter, estos si los hara un electronico.
> de antemano muchas gracias y buena vibra.



No he hecho ninguno de los pedales, pero los esquemas de Pisotones funcionan muy bien, así que te recomiendo que hagas ese. El quebradero de cabeza me imagino que será menor.
El snow white no lo conozco, pero me imagino que googleando un poco se podría encontrar.


----------



## clops

Muchas gracias!!
entonces voy a probar y decirle al electronico para hacer el EF de pisotones.
frente a este tema. el electronico me ha dicho que lo visite la semana que viene con todos los componentes y lo vamos a probar en el protoboard.
ahora bien, la lista q tiene en esa pagina es la totalidad de los componentes del efecto incluyendo la entrada de la fuente y los jacks de entrada?
lo que pasa es que quiero llevar la lista al que vende las piezas y el me las vendera y asi mismo se las entregare al tecnico.
si no consigo aca en Lima el true by pass, que componente de ON/OFF (disculpa mi ignorancia) puedo ponerle y como se llama?

gracias otra vez x responderme.
Vibras!!!!


----------



## Marce

En tonepad esta el envelope filter, tiene modificaciones, sale andando de una.
El stwitch podes conseguir como 3pdt o dpdt,


----------



## clops

gracias x las respuestas que me dieron.
al principio de este foro, julio lanza pone que posteara el diagrama del wolly mamooth para bajo, pero no veo ningun lugar donde este el pdf o alguno de estos relativos.
pueden subir los datos para descargarlo y mandarlo a hacer??
gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Federicov

tengo una duda con respecto a la polaridad de los capacitores electroliticos del woolly mammoth


----------



## Selkir

Federicov dijo:


> tengo una duda con respecto a la polaridad de los capacitores electroliticos del woolly mammoth



¿Sobre qué condensadores exactamente tienes dudas?


----------



## Federicov

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Sobre qué condensadores exactamente tienes dudas?


Hola Selkir Gracias por responder.. te dejo un archivo adjunto con respecto a los condensadores.


----------



## lucaszura

Chicos buen dia, disculpen estoy intentando armar el wooly mammoth, perdon mi ignorancia pero les consulto , no lleva un pulsador para "activar" el efecto?? Tendran imagenes del modelo terminado?? Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

lucaszura dijo:


> Chicos buen dia, disculpen estoy intentando armar el wooly mammoth, perdon mi ignorancia pero les consulto , no lleva un pulsador para "activar" el efecto?? Tendran imagenes del modelo terminado?? Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos



Si te refieres al esquema publicado en este post, *NO* posee, lo que no quita que se pueda agregar.

Ver el archivo adjunto 41614


----------



## lucaszura

Buen dia muchachos, a ver si me pueden ayudar en el siguiente diagrama del woolly mammoth tengo 2 preguntas.
La primera, el diagrama esta visto desde arriba o es desde abajo (circuito de cobre)
Y la segunda tiene unos cuadrados rojos con un punto en el medio (4 track cuts) que es eso?? Como lo hago en el circuito? 
Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Selkir

lucaszura dijo:


> Buen dia muchachos, a ver si me pueden ayudar en el siguiente diagrama del woolly mammoth tengo 2 preguntas.
> La primera, el diagrama esta visto desde arriba o es desde abajo (circuito de cobre)
> Y la segunda tiene unos cuadrados rojos con un punto en el medio (4 track cuts) que es eso?? Como lo hago en el circuito?
> Muchas gracias. Saludos



Hola Lucaszura.

Respondiendo a tus preguntas:
1- La placa está vista desde la parte arriba.
2- Esos puntos rojos, si no me equivoco, son cortes en las pistas.


----------



## lucaszura

Muchas gracias selkir . Saludos


----------



## salva

hola una pregunta el potenciometro de level del TECH21 Bass driver es logaritmico y los otros son lineales??
gracias


----------



## sairus35

Buenas tardes gente!! Tengo el esquema de pedal RC boost de xotic, como sabran hay una version de bajo y una de guitarra.. ¿Alguno sabria decirme de cual de las 2 versiones el el esquema que tengo? Adjunto tambien otros esquemas que tengo..


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin ver el circuito, difícil tu consulta.

Solo por arriesgar diría que el de la derecha es de guitarra, tiene "Brillo" que *NO *sería muy lógico en un bajo.


----------



## Pablo LB

sairus35 dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente!! Tengo el esquema de pedal RC boost de xotic, como sabran hay una version de bajo y una de guitarra.. ¿Alguno sabria decirme de cual de las 2 versiones el el esquema que tengo? Adjunto tambien otros esquemas que tengo..



Los tres son modelos para guitarra, el AC/RC Booster es una mezcla de dos pedales diferentes del mismo fabricante, el BB Preamp es un Overdrive, y el EP es un simple booster, los dos primeros tienen control de tonos, no hallé el esquema del modelo para bajo, pero esos pueden servirte para el bajo.

Saludos.


----------



## sairus35

Pablo LB dijo:


> Los tres son modelos para guitarra, el AC/RC Booster es una mezcla de dos pedales diferentes del mismo fabricante, el BB Preamp es un Overdrive, y el EP es un simple booster, los dos primeros tienen control de tonos, no hallé el esquema del modelo para bajo, pero esos pueden servirte para el bajo.
> 
> Saludos.


Aún no los arme, pero en mi experiencia, los pedales de guitarra quitan los graves cuando los usas en el bajo. Es por eso que pregunto si hay que cambiar algún componente para que eso no pase.


----------



## DJ T3

sairus35 dijo:


> Aún no los arme, pero en mi experiencia, los pedales de guitarra quitan los graves cuando los usas en el bajo. Es por eso que pregunto si hay que cambiar algún componente para que eso no pase.



Sube los diagramas. Quizas sea cuestion de quitar o modificar alguna red RC que haga las veces de filtro


----------



## Pablo LB

sairus35 dijo:


> Aún no los arme, pero en mi experiencia, los pedales de guitarra quitan los graves cuando los usas en el bajo. Es por eso que pregunto si hay que cambiar algún componente para que eso no pase.


El AC/RC/BB incrementan los graves una barbaridad con el control de Bass, de hecho el secreto de esos pedales 'modernos' es que no recortan mucho los graves y se llevan mejor con los pre de los amplificadores de guitarra que es donde si ocurre un recorte abrupto de frecuencias bajas.
El detalle de los efectos tipo booster/od/distorsión para bajo eléctrico es que mezclan la señal original con la 'saturada', utilizando un control de 'blend' o 'mix' lo que ayuda a colorear el sonido final u obtener el puro saturado que a mi gusto es horrible a menos que se trate de un solo muy solo , implementar el blend no es muy complicado de hacer.
Saludos!


----------



## sairus35

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sube los diagramas. Quizas sea cuestion de quitar o modificar alguna red RC que haga las veces de filtro


Estos son los diagramas..


----------



## Julih94

javier xino dijo:


> estimado te recomiendo que analices muy bien el pcb en conjunto con la disposición de componentes  que se proporciona en el tema, lo que solicitas es parte de tu labor al hacer el pcb  y tu debes decidir a que lado ira el pcb según el método que utilices (serigrafia, plancha , etc...)
> 
> por otra parte te recomiendo el pedal funciona a la primera  pero dejame  dar una recomendación y  para todos los que intenten armar este pedal
> 
> a la fecha e fabricado unos 5 bass driver di ,  resulta que el primero sonaba esplendido  y no hacia ruidos al conmutar con el footswitch, pero los dos siguientes  cuando conmutaba sonaba un pop! bastante molesto revise  muy bien el pedal y nada , estaba todo en buen estado , cambie condensadores , hice true bypass y aun así seguía el molesto ruidito  , luego investigando en Internet leí comentarios de que el tl072 hacia este tipo de sonidos al desconectar y luego decían que el tl082 no hacia este molesto ruido al momento de conmutar , y haciendo memoria en el primer pedal puse estos últimos .. así que los cambie y santo remedio !!
> 
> espero lo tengan en mente,  utilicen los tl082 y tl084 si es que los consiguen .
> 
> PD: algunas fotos de mi ultimo bass driver di para que se animen  saludos


Hola Javier , podrías pasarme los diagramas del sansamp bass drive que tú has realizado? Y si también has realizado el de gallien krueger


----------



## DJ T3

Puedes ver algo acá;
Modificacion Bass drive sansamp diy

http://web.archive.org/web/20190208080637/http://denn.ru:80/sansamp/index_en.html

Aparte busca en éste tópico, que hay varios diagramas


----------

